

The web is nice, but news sites need native apps too - mrkd
http://qz.com/231191/the-web-is-nice-but-news-sites-need-native-apps-too/

======
kevincennis
Nope. No, they most certainly do not.

The web is SO GOOD at serving content. Really, _really_ great at it.

Games? Streaming live video? Super high frame rate UI animations? Not quite
there yet.

But man, it's a fantastic platform for delivering text to an outrageously
broad array of devices.

News sites don't need mobile apps. They need content people care about and a
URL. Nothing more.

